# cheap tricks.......two



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

Upon rebuilding a steamer ever have trouble getting plastic or brass smoke stack to align w/o stripping hole....I get a cotton Q-tip pull some of the wadding off so it fits tightly in top of the stack.I put little grease or even soldering flux around threads to help start threads.As threads tighten pull out Q-tip and finish with screw driver.Don't over tighten.Q-tip gives you extra leverage to line up threads....


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

That is a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks for the tip. I use a small screwdriver and let the weight of it get the threads started without pushing down. I'll have to try it this way the next time.


----------



## WildcatRR (Jul 28, 2013)

cool tip. that goes into the toolbox. great idea


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

WildcatRR said:


> cool tip. that goes into the toolbox. great idea


Ditto!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

neat!


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

If you forget to remove smoke stack from Q-tip and use it for ear wax removal you can simply blow smoke out of your ears.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> If you forget to remove smoke stack from Q-tip and use it for ear wax removal you can simply blow smoke out of your ears.....


Or elsewhere.:laugh:


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

As a visible exhaust smoke effect take a few strands of cotton and attach them with a pin head of white glue to either the hole in the smoke stack or over the exhaust vents top of diesels.. When under way the cotton shakes around and catches the light, giving an illusion of smoke. Try it. What do you got to lose ? M


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2019)

dooper said:


> Ditto!


Double Ditto!


----------

